# [German NR] Carsten Matheus 3.23 Skewb Average



## CAL (Nov 15, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;XXfSpjAwekU]https://youtu.be/XXfSpjAwekU[/video]

4th in the World... Nothing more to say 

Reconstructions:

1. 2.96
L R L' R U' B' R' L R U' L
z2 B r R r'*
r' R r R' r' R r R'*

2. 3.84
L R L R' U B' L U' R' B' U*
y z' B b' R r' R'*
z R r' R' r z' r' R r R' z R r' R' r*

3. 3.47*
L R L B R' L' B' R U' R L
z r B' r' b*
z R r' R' r z r' R r R' z' R r' r R'

4. 2.59
L R L' R L' U' L B' R' B U'
x' z' r*
z2 r R' r' z' r' R' r R z R' r' R' r*

5. 3.25
L R L U R' B R' B' L U R
x' z' r R r'*
z' r' R' r R z R r R' r'


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 16, 2015)

:0 GJ! Those scrambles looked nice. I really need to learn advanced lel.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 16, 2015)

Congrats man, awesome average! You should have one looked that last solve.


----------



## starcuber (Nov 16, 2015)

gj dude


----------



## Berd (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice job man!


----------

